# Millionaire Yoga Guru accused of rape and Human Trafficking....



## sweetvi (May 19, 2013)

His name is Bikram Choudhary and he has trained presidents and Popstars such as Madonna. Not to make light of this but isn't Yoga supposed to center you and bring peace and balance and all that Jazz.  Just saying..........

This is an epidemic of girls and violence. We need to keep praying for all the towers to come crumbling down. Breaks my heart


http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/...udhury-accused-of-rape-and-human-trafficking/


----------



## sweetvi (May 19, 2013)

"The suits paint a cult-like atmosphere at the training camps. Trainees were allegedly told that Choudhury is on the same level as Jesus Christ or Buddha, that Bikram yoga can cure cancer and that practitioners will be able to live to 100 years old. Trainees were bullied and humiliated as well as praised, the suits say, and Choudhury allegedly gave lectures in which he disparaged gays, Americans and made ethnic slurs"

#JustSaying


----------



## TRINITY05 (May 19, 2013)

This is so sad! I really feel sorry for these women. I'm so glad they spoke up about it.

.


----------



## Shimmie (May 19, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> His name is Bikram Choudhary and he has trained presidents and Popstars such as Madonna
> 
> *. Not to make light of this but isn't Yoga supposed to center you and bring peace and balance and all that Jazz.  Just saying..........*
> 
> ...



Yoga is minus the presence of the Holy Spirit; it is 'man's mind lead', not the mind of God being lead and having rule and reign.

Without the Holy Spirit being the center of one's heart and soul, it makes any person a potential 'anything' for they are their own 'god' and lead of their flesh and the spirit of the world.   

Bottomline, God was not in this man, therefore his evil actions are of no surprise.


----------



## Laela (May 19, 2013)

@ bolded... uhhhhh no..... 

My prayers are for those young women..that is really sad to read. 




sweetvi said:


> "The suits paint a cult-like atmosphere at the training camps. *Trainees were allegedly told that Choudhury is on the same level as Jesus Christ or Buddha, that Bikram *yoga can cure cancer and that practitioners will be able to live to 100 years old. Trainees were bullied and humiliated as well as praised, the suits say, and Choudhury allegedly gave lectures in which he disparaged gays, Americans and made ethnic slurs"
> 
> #JustSaying


----------



## sweetvi (May 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Yoga is minus the presence of the Holy Spirit; it is 'man's mind lead', not the mind of God being lead and having rule and reign.
> 
> Without the Holy Spirit being the center of one's heart and soul, it makes any person a potential 'anything' for they are their own 'god' and lead of their flesh and the spirit of the world.
> 
> Bottomline, God was not in this man, therefore his evil actions are of no surprise.



Shimmie

That is exactly why I stated this! Yoga is meditation where your mind becomes empty and 'anything' can fill that space whereas the Bible states to meditate ON THE WORD OF GOD!!!

Your always on point


----------



## Shimmie (May 19, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Shimmie
> 
> That is exactly why I stated this! Yoga is meditation where your mind becomes empty and 'anything' can fill that space whereas the Bible states to meditate ON THE WORD OF GOD!!!
> 
> *Your always on point*



No Sweet Angel      Only God when I allow God to lead, rule and reign.  As for me, I'll miss it without the presence of the Holy Spirit.   He's the one and only one who is always on point.  

The thing about  yoga, the loa (laws of attraction) and other methods that are not lead by prayer and seeking God's wisdom and guidance, is that these methods make these people their own gods but they always end up in a place of darkness.   This yoga guru was meditating on his own evil which gave him a sense of self power and control and dominance over others.   

Notice how he (this so-called guru) showed his cowardly and weak character by violating those who could not fight for themselves...helpless and vunerable women who could not fight back and he took full advantage of them.    

Well, evil always has it's end, now the power he thought he had, he's realizing that he never had any power at all.    

I pray for these girls to be protected and established as strong women with a new start in life with the love of Jesus bearing them up, spirit, soul and body.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 20, 2013)

The guy who invented bikram yoga (hot yoga)?  You don't say!  Just awful.  I was once interested in eventually certifying in this field of yoga but you hnave to pay upwards of 10k.  You cannot just open up a hot yoga studio and his company is sole proprietors in training and name.    Imagine paying for certification and someone states he's Jesus.  Where's my 10 grand?!  

Not all yoga is bad and you can focus on Jesus or HaShem (of the Torah)...there are other types.  But this is ridiculous.  And I know about the yogis etc.  I don't fault people for their religion but I can see where some put themselves into danger with this.  One has to be very careful.


----------



## lilanie (May 21, 2013)

Very very sad...

Glad people are opening their eyes...

Found this article.  It may be old, but i am glad this lawsuit was filed, why cant the school stop being cheap and bring back regular ol' gym, recess, etc?

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...hool-Yoga-Program-is-Religious-192167291.html


----------



## R4L (May 21, 2013)

WOW!  I used to be addicted to Bikram until my favorite studio closed.....WOW, it will be interesting to see how this impacts the success of the affiliated studios. They do have a different vibe from other styles of yoga.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> The guy who invented bikram yoga (hot yoga)?  You don't say!  Just awful.  I was once interested in eventually certifying in this field of yoga but you hnave to pay upwards of 10k.  You cannot just open up a hot yoga studio and his company is sole proprietors in training and name.    Imagine paying for certification and someone states he's Jesus.  Where's my 10 grand?!
> 
> Not all yoga is bad and you can focus on Jesus or HaShem (of the Torah)...there are other types.  But this is ridiculous.  And I know about the yogis etc.  I don't fault people for their religion but I can see where some put themselves into danger with this.  One has to be very careful.





lilanie said:


> Very very sad...
> 
> Glad people are opening their eyes...
> 
> ...





R4L said:


> WOW!  I used to be addicted to Bikram until my favorite studio closed.....WOW, it will be interesting to see how this impacts the success of the affiliated studios. They do have a different vibe from other styles of yoga.



A few things to share...

One of my closest friends and my cousin had an adverse reaction to a yoga class.   They had taken a class in the same room where a 'hot yoga' class had taken place prior.   Our  friend woke up the next morning with an eye infection and my cousin had to leave the class because it made her feel sick and dizzy.       

We determined that the room was not properly ventilated and the air had a negative effect upon both of them.  They never returned to the classes.  

What I've discovered is a beautiful alternative to yoga which is 'Classical Stretch' (www.classicalstretch.com).   

It requires no meditation of any kind...just stretching the body in a healthy and safe manner.    Our bodies need exercise and stretching, there' no way around this, unless we want to become stiff, tired and immobile.  

God's Word tells us to meditate upon HIS word both day and night.  I personally believe that no exercise of any kind requires mediation to be effective.     

Yoga is an 'off balanced' form of religion.    We can 'rest' in God's Word and find total peace and healing for our entire being.   God's Word never fails nor misleads us into disaster.  

I hope this helps. 

Love and blessings...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> A few things to share...
> 
> One of my closest friends and my cousin had an adverse reaction to a yoga class.   They had taken a class in the same room where a 'hot yoga' class had taken place prior.   Our  friend woke up the next morning with an eye infection and my cousin had to leave the class because it made her feel sick and dizzy.
> 
> ...



Shimmie  !! I love you so much!!   This is just what I needed!! 

I was attracted to Yoga for the stretching aspect, but I just haven't been able to get myself involved. Now I feel like I was being protected.


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Shimmie  !! I love you so much!!   This is just what I needed!!
> 
> I was attracted to Yoga for the stretching aspect, but I just haven't been able to get myself involved. Now I feel like I was being protected.



I've had my 'Namasta' moments, I too, was into yoga as I loved the stretches and being able to do them.  There are so many classes that my friends and my family members have been invited to, however as Christians, we've opted out of them.   It doesn't matter that we don't have to 'chant' what they chant, the bottomline is 'why place ourselves in their environment and listen to them?'    

I love exercise and dancing.  It's a part of me, however it's not the ruler of my soul and nothing that we as Christians has to have any flavor or scent of the outside world mixed in with our faith... meaning there is no exercise that requires any type of meditation, absolutely none. 

God has blessed us with so many other ways to 'stretch' our minds and bodies without being a part of darkness.  God wants us to be healthy and happy...the Joy of the Lord is indeed our strength.   An idle body is not a healthy body.   We sit all day at our desks, then sit again with hours of commuting and running errands.   

We indeed need to exercise and stretching our bodies is indeed a healthy activity.   The practice of yoga is not a good recommendation.   I learned the hard way.  

I can tell you all some things that we've witnessed in the Dance Community alone.   These folks are out there and we've chosen not to be among them.     I've never seen so much attached to being spiritual and it has nothing to do with the Spirit of God.   No...  

These yoga gurus are not to be dallied with.  Their ways are not 'our' ways and their thoughts are surely not our thoughts.    This thread topic that sweetvi has shared with us is more than enough proof of that as a fact. 

 People can get off into meditation that takes them away from the presence of God.   The Holy Spirit is no where in their minds, let alone their hearts.  They have become their own god (god with a little 'g'.)  

As Christians, we have the mind of Christ and the heart of God the Father and seek not to indulge otherwise.  

Jesus is our Lord... 

Amen.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I've had my 'Namasta' moments, I too, was into yoga as I loved the stretches and being able to do them.  There are so many classes that my friends and my family members have been invited to, however as Christians, we've opted out of them.   It doesn't matter that we don't have to 'chant' what they chant, the bottomline is 'why place ourselves in their environment and listen to them?'
> 
> I love exercise and dancing.  It's a part of me, however it's not the ruler of my soul and nothing that we as Christians has to have any flavor or scent of the outside world mixed in with our faith... meaning there is no exercise that requires any type of meditation, absolutely none.
> 
> ...


Amen Shimmie !!!


----------



## sweetvi (May 22, 2013)

Thank you!  I only participated in Yoga once and for someone who gets distracted easily, I knew I couldn't hang. I never thought anything was wrong with however, until I read Rebecca Brown books.  He came to set the captives free and Prepare for War.

She has a chapter on New Age and Yoga was mentioned.  She goes on to say that the purpose of Yoga is to bring the practitioner into Union with Brahman which is a Hindu God, and how most poses is a posture of worship of the sun God.  She goes on to describe the different forms of Yoga but they all lead to union with Brahman or God.  There also is another God called Shiva who is regarded as the original founder of Yoga.


After reading that information,  I was turned off from Yoga.  Some people may not agree with her and should do your own research which I did but I don't want to be held accountable for knowing this information and disobeying if it is true.


Shimmie
AtlantaJJ


----------

